# Help with .243 Load



## worrdogg (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Was wondering if anyone could give me advise on the below Load.
I'm loading .243 with Hodgdon Varget @ 32.5grs, Winchester Brass, Sierra Game King 100gr Bullets and CCI Primers for a 20" barrel rifle. I've been having good shot group with it at 100yrds.
But when shooting at 200yrds the grouping starts to spread out, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

According to Hodgdon's online load data charts the max load with Varget is 33.7 with the 100 grain. Have you tried adjusting the powder charge? I've had better groups using IMR 4831, IMR 4350, H414, WW760, H4831 and other powders slower than Varget, especially with the heavy bullets like the 100 grain.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

20" is fairly short so my advice would be to lean towards slightly faster powders than the standard 243 powders. Varget is great, but like mentioned above I get great results with IMR-4350, but I do it with more barrel.

Is it an AR?

Are you shooting through a chronograph?

What power scope?


----------



## worrdogg (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far.
I'm shooting off the bench
3-9x40 bushnell scope
No chrono
bolt action Remington rifle


----------

